# Battle for graxis



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

He sat there, on a rock in the middle of the Graxis mining manufactorum. He watched all the miners hack and chop away at the rock, looking for the precious metal. He suddenly got up, throwing a shadow over the miners. None of them knew that they would not live to see another ash shrouded day. The man was lean, muscular, and tall. His piercing eyes looked around the smoky camp. He wore a long coat that went down to his knees, a piece of armour shone out from underneath it. A sword hang elegantly at his side, a pistol held in his hand ready to shoot any person the hesitated. Suddenly a piercing shriek filled the air. Men fell, clutching at their ears, trying to stop the sound from entering. Blood leaked from the ears of one man, rolling, screaming, his mind ripped to shreds by hundreds of tiny claws. He however, stood there, unflinching, the sound a music to his ears. Around him avian Daemons pranced and skipped towards the bodies of the miners, their minds broken, slaves to him. That was the day Graxis fell.

This is the sign up to the roleplay called battle for graxis. there will be up to 12 people on it, and it will start when there are at last 6 people signed up.

to make a character, follow the profile beneath.

Race:
Appearance:
Weapons:
Armour:
Personality:
Background:

this thread is purely for fun, so enjoy!


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't think that you should limit the amount of people who can post on the thread as then people who may have wanted to join it but had been told to come off the site by someone, and then came back on the next day only to find that they couldn't because there's alerady 12 people on it. So yeh, maybe have no limit to the amount of people posting. Also, I think I might just join this thread.

Name: Spartan Maximus
Race: Imperial Guardsman
Appearance: Like the one's that you can use as an avatar (or Chrisman 007's)
Weapons: Flamer, Grenade Launcher, Kasrkin Hellgun and a Assault Cannon for support.
Armour: Like the one's that you can use as an avatar (or Chrisman 007's)
Personality: Has been known to be called a maniac before
Background: Guardsman of the Armageddon Steel Legion


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Its actually not bad to put a cap on the number of people who can participate, because the more people that take part the more work it is for a GM. (If you have a lot of people playing, then you might have to break things into multiple threads as some GM's do, and that is as much work as one giant thread but with a little more clarity for those playing.)


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

OK, I never knew about that but ok. Good pointer in case if I make one in the future.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

What are the sign up rules for this? Can i play as a Chaos Marine/Comissar for instance?


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Or a Loyalist Dreadnought from an unknown chapter?


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

you can't be a dread but u can be a chaoscomisar if u wish!


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

So that's 4 people so far, not bad. Better than mine considering that I only put mine up yesterday.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

So no dread, how about a Marine from said unknown chapter?


----------



## Minorass (Nov 8, 2008)

Karix, what would you say to me playing an Inquisitor of the Mallues variety or maybe a black priest of Maccabeus? just thought i might ask ahead, lest I make an ass of myself


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Name: John "Gunner" Samuels
Race: Imperial Guard
Appearance: 5' 10, well built. short dark hair. Chilling blue eyes with scars scattered around his face.
Weapons: Hot-shot lasgun, targeter, frag grenades, combat knife.
Armour: Carapace Armour, re breather and red lenses, khaki armour plates, dark grey cloth.
Personality: Keeps to himself, ruthless on the battlefield. Speaks very little, only responding to orders given.
Background: A proud member of the 101st Harakoni Warhawk "Ghost Jumpers", he is a storm trooper from E Company, a veteran company specialising in Grav-chute Valkyrie insertion.


----------

